# couch cushion foam pillars how to



## Lilly

How to for foam couch cushion stone pillars and topper
(this is for 1 pillar only)
1 good sized cushions cut in half (1 half for 1 pillar), use another piece to attach to top if you want it taller, 
and the rest tear into different stone sizes or use another foam piece to tear
(if making more than 1 pillar make sure you size all together so you dont get different heights on them)
For 1 pillar:
1 Garden stake - U style fence post
3 cans adhesive spray
2 cans foam sealant - for mortar
1 can gray spray paint -for mortar
1 can dark color texture spray paint
1 can brown color texture spray paint
2 or more cans light brown or sand color texture spray paint
1 small standing torch with removable container for filling.
torch fluid
1 (?x? wood piece ) what ever size you need, scrap wood will do
1 flat sink stopper
1 kitchen drain extension tube to fit your stake (6 in long) 
4 wood screws
2 nails
1 hammer
1 screwdriver
1 jigsaw ( use your favorite wood cutting tool)

Cut foam to size length and width.
measure with the stake you are using.
cut a long rectangle slot top to bottom for stake to go thru middle, 
if adding more for length spray glue together let set over night 
Attach foam stones with spray glue front and side let set over night
next day do back and other side. let set overnight
Make sure you use some foam stones over slot in back so it holds to stake. let dry real good.
Fill in the mortar with foam sealant spray (get the minimum expansion) 
Let dry over night also press down if it rises to much for you.
Put your stake in ground and slide foam post over that. carefully
Spray your mortar gray first. let dry
Spray dark stones first then brown then light colored..
let dry
You can do touch ups on stones now. Or multi color some stones

For Topper I used:
Measure wood piece to cut to size you want.
attach extension tube to sink stopper (Cut hole so it fits tight) put over stake. 
Set wood where you want it and mark where the stopper should be. 
Screwed stopper to wood , screw right thru the rubber into wood.
make a starter hole if needed on bottom pieces.
Now using a clamp afix wood piece to work table
Flip wood piece over,align where you want torch ...should be even with the stopper 
Using 1 nail each side hammer nail thru bottom torch stand carefully
Check to see if even when set on your post, you can always cut foam down.
Attach your torch to wood piece with 1 nail each side (2 nails) or 4 if you prefer
over same area as your sink stopper underneath.
Paint as desired stone paint or marble look, or wood look
Attach to stone pillar,
Add embellishments if desired
I will be using zip ties (painted black) to attach chain to pillar also
remove container for fluid, for safety
fill 
put back in torch , light 
sit back and enjoy
I used a scissors and razor blade to cut foam, and they are uneven. 
I heard a electric knife works good on them but i don't have one 
i'll be looking aorund thanksgiving for them seems thats only time they available in stores
how to pics

stone pillar posts pictures by imdiamondlilly - Photobucket


----------



## Northern Touch

Great how too!!! I love working with foam but I never used foam for bricks great Idea the foam give 3d look...Me and a friend have made tons of foam props here are a couple of pics...Also a elec. knife is a great tool but I usallt geat the most detail with scissors and a couple of different size knifes...My next one I do all to a how to let me know what u think, its cool that u also work with foam I havn't seen many props like mine.....
































this is my friends frount yard he also dose a display but we build are yard haunt at my mom/dad because thats where its been for 8 years now...check out is tombstones/trees there also made out of foam...


----------



## Lilly

NT those are cool thanks for pics . I will be doing a Texas Chaisaw type thing in 2 yrs and maybe this is the route i'll go. Like your set up,Love your nurse pic . and the trees are good idea. what did you use for paint on yours? 
did someone make the skeletons also they look alien.


----------



## Northern Touch

yup we both made those skeletons they do look alittle like alien...but that was are first year workinking with foam also the first pic is one of my first props I did in foam...as for paint i like to use spray paint and for some real detail I use $1 store Crafters Acrylic all purpose paint and just go to town figer painting lol lol no but reall it works great u can cover alot of area this way and not have to use alot of paint just feel your hands and sqeez away...:voorhees:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Incredible use of the cushion foam. Very impressive!


----------



## Northern Touch

thought I would add a few more pics of my foam guys that me and my friend made over the past 2 years,feel free if u have any questions...I plan to change alot of my stuff this year now that were set on a theam, so all be giving some of my props to friends/family for there yard dispays...


----------



## Lilly

thanks nice pics,good work. What kind of wire do you use to run thru the arms? Have you tried reg house paint on the foam? 
your spider looks interesting, may have to try that type. I'm going to try and make some legs arms ect for 08 so i have plenty of time. what kind of theme are you turning to? Will you still be using the foam to make things for it?


----------



## Northern Touch

For the wire I just use coat hangers and cut/bend to shape,try sharping the end of the wire, this helps when runing the wire through the foam. Also on my larger foam props I use PVC but this is time consuming but works well too...well for the last 2 years I have been aiming for some type of Jail theam but couldn't bing it all togeather..but I now have the theam a 1930's western jail theam but just for the look of the jail not the actors and props I want to keep with a zombie look but with older dress style...I'm going with this style because most of all the new wall in the haunt will be made of wood instead of using tarps so many ideas all probably change my mind 2/3 times before halloween love to make myself work lol lol...


----------



## BooGirl666

WOW absolutely amazing! I never would have thought to use couch cushion foam. NT do you have any how-to's on your props? I would love to make some hands and feet from this.


----------



## Northern Touch

Sorry babygirl but I don't have any how toos on my foam props because I just build them as I go some times I will make 2/3 in a week just for somthing to do sometimes they work somtimes they don't I give and sell alot of my stuff so it helps fund my haunt for the next year...as fo creating these props all I can say is just get some foam and try If u read the other posts they tell u the tools I use...It took me along time to be able to make the faces but my best friend is just wicked when it come to creating a new face,if u have anu other questions feel free I will try to do a simple how too on the weekend maby I'm learning to work with air so I've beed rapped up with that..thankz to Oct31man..


----------



## Dr Morbius

Nice skellies! Very unique look to your props. I am impressed!


----------



## BooGirl666

That's cool on no how-to. I would just love to make hands and feet. Our torture room looks kinda cheesy cuz we have many different types of gloves and shoes stuffed and they don't look real at all. If I see any couch's on the street, I may have to go cushion stealing


----------



## Lilly

*body parts from foam raw stage*

I started on my body parts: fingers ,toes ,ears, a skull ,couple noses and a leg ect.they are in the raw stage yet. Want to get enough to make it worth the time painting them. 
also I am going to try and make lettuce looking foam to put under my foam finger appetizer plate.
will have to wait and see how that turns out. 
here are some pics so far
skull start








below tongue ears nose








fingers and toes with nail ready cut out








meat hooks and large knives








leg,foot,skull,arm and hand


----------



## Lilly

lettuce leaves so far








Hope they all turn out like I want them too.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

where are you guys getting all of these cushions?


----------



## Lilly

I get mine from the couches that our friends are tossing (we burn them at Halloween) and a few from my own couch we got rid of.
Anytime I see a couch on side of the road that people are tossing, I grab those too.
I was also thinking of going to a furniture place or like goodwill to see if they toss any of them that people return or donate that they cant use or resell for whatever reason.


----------



## Northern Touch

Hey Lilly great work u are getting really good with the foam...but remember u don't have to go into so much detail once u paint them and put them in a dark lite place u can't see the inperfections and with good liting u really can't see it I buit these 4 guys in 1 day so u can see what imean detail isn't everything...also foam beds are great for making large bodys...


----------



## Lilly

Thanks NT..
Can't help on it on the detail part that is just the way i do things.
And also these wil lprob be in a place where you will be able to see them pretty good.
Foam bedding huh...well if I can't get any of that i can stitch them together.
Not sure if I will be making any bodys as of it.
But i do want to try that skeleton something like yours.
Haven't started any painting yet, but soon.


----------



## Northern Touch

not foam beding but a foam mattress like for a crib or childs bed...they work great for large scale props...


----------



## Lilly

y thats what i meant sry...


----------



## halloweenking777

Hi all.
new to this forum
I was wondering if Northern Touch has a web site / home page
those are some amazing props


----------



## Bone Dancer

http://www.myspace.com/donovanvillehomehaunt

check the members list by clicking on members at the top of the page. Contact info for individuals can be found there most of the time.
And welcome to the forum, there is tons of prop info here, enjoy

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

http://www.hauntproject.com/


----------



## TwistedDementia

What tools are you all using for cutting the foam, I love the detail. If you have any picture's can you post them?


----------



## Revenant

I've had good results cutting cushion foam with an electric turkey knife.


----------



## Lilly

I use a scissors TD... I will be adding a post in general section on what I am working on now some time tonight.
heres a couple pics of my pillars
















Yes NT has some cool stuff also, and Dave the Dead has a mean looking vulture.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Thank's for posting Revenant and Lilly. I better start collecting foam and work on my skills!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

NT I think you are the only person I know that does foam like that...AWSOME Idea and pics . Keep up the Good Work.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

I wonder how the revamp $5.00 lantern from big lots would work here.?
Has anyone tryed it?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Everybody - Please keep on topic for this how-to.


----------

